# Using Martin M-PC with ANY USB-DMX interface - Cheap!



## Joel Engelhardt (Dec 26, 2015)

Hey guys!
So as you know, DMX control has gotten extremely inexpensive, especially using cheap (yet in my opinion generally reliable) USB-to-DMX interfaces sold online. An example of such interfaces is this one, which you could buy right now for $16.81. While these solutions are certainly not the best solution for professional productions, smaller theaters such as in middle and high schools can definitely be benefitted by this hardware, along with mobile DJs. I have personally used my own uDMX USB interface in all of these environments, and the most difficult part of using these interfaces is finding a suitable control program. While DMX control is now cheap, intuition and power in DMX control is something that has been hard to buy at a cheap price.

In comes a solution I figured out a few months ago: Using Martin's acclaimed M-PC control software, which comprises the power of their M-Series, such as in Martin's M6 console. Basically, rather than having to buy Martin's $300 USB-DMX controller, I used M-PCs one free ArtNET universe and a free ArtNet to DMX converter software to output DMX data from M-PC to practically all USB-DMX interfaces. This way, I am now using M-PC to create sweet LED effects for my DJing for only $20.


See my complete tutorial here on YouTube:


Let me know if this works!
This is my first time posting to CB, and I'm excited to be part of the community! Please let me know if I'm dojng something wrong in this thread, such as maybe posting it in the wrong category 

Incomplete list of supported USB-DMX interfaces:

AfterglowArt-NetAVR-DMX AVR-ScanCinetixDigital enlightenmentDMX4ALL Player "XS"DMX4ALL Player "S"DMX4ALL Mini USB DMXDMX4ALL DMX STAGE PROFI MKIIDMX4ALL LAN DMX STAGE PROFIDmxChaserDMXking interfacesDworkinDworkin PRO DXPACKEasylaseELC Sidekick fader 10Elektuur LPTDMXEnttec ODEEnttec Open DMXEnttec PROEurolite USB-DMXEurolite USB-DMX512 proGus electronics USB-VL344JMS USB2DMX JPK USB and RS232Kiss-Box (Art-Net)Kristof NysLPR2DMX LPTDMXMADRIX NEOManolatorMCSWE USB DMX MegaDMXMilford Instruments 1-463MinidmxM-LED free DMXMonacor 60/120Monacor 510NVENT FreeDMXNVENT Opencore DMXNVENT ProDMXOksidOksidizerPeperoni light Rodin 1 & 2ProzicReve productions interfaceRobert Juliat Espion IISunliteSunlite 2006ultraDMX PROUSB-DMX512USBDMX.comUSBoneVelleman K8062
[TBODY]
[/TBODY]


----------

